
Manbang: The Netflix of North Korea Is Here - ollysmit
http://www.thememo.com/2016/08/22/north-korea-manbang-netflix-streaming-propaganda-of-is-here/
======
Cozumel
Manbang!!

The article says in Korean that means 'everywhere' or 'every direction' but
it's still hilarious.

